# Filey Holiday Camp Railway Station



## TK421 (Feb 20, 2011)

_"Ladies and Gentlemen we are now arriving at Filey Holiday Camp where this train will terminate, can you please remember to take all of your personal belongings with you"_

_"We would like to apologise for the delay to your journey, this was caused by bridge problems"_






_"Litter bins are provided at the end of each platform"_






_"Please do not open the doors until the train has come to a stop in the platform"_






_"Please have your tickets ready to show at the barrier"_






_"and form an orderly queue"_






_"The holiday camp is but a short ride on the roadtrain under the tunnel, however today it is flooded, so roll up your trousers"_






_"or alternatively you can go out the stairs & gate"_






_"Sir, you seem to have forgotten to pack your trunks"_






_"Trolleys are available for your luggage so don't struggle madam"_











_"Please keep away from the platform edge":_






_"Especially on the 25th August 1956, where a locomotive overran the buffer stops here:"_






_"We are having a few problems with the station lights so please mind how you go"_






Filey Holiday Camp Railway station opened for business in 1947 to serve the 3rd Butlins holiday camp, it closed in 1977. The station comprised of 4 terminus platforms with a large circulating area and ticket hall. A road train would take holidaymakers to the camp by way of a tunnel under the A165. On 25th August 1956 an accident occured at the station where the empty coaching stock from Bridlington to the Holiday Camp station collided with the buffer stops on platform 3 resulting in the locomotive mounting the station concourse. The driver and fireman had jumped off before the collision, which was caused by the brake pipes from the coaches not being connected correctly. The Butlins Holiday camp closed its doors in 1983 and the site is now totally cleared with caravans occuping where chalets once stood.

Thanks for looking, more photos on Flickr 

Ian


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 20, 2011)

Good set of pictures,
I am suprised there are so many remnants left there to be honest.
When it comes to Britains once great railways I always find it so sad that so many lines have just simply ceased to exist.

It looks like it was such a bustling place to be at its height.


----------



## phill.d (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nicely documented and good report here mate! 
Lots of old remnants to still be seen here. 






Here's an old archive shot how it used to look. You can see the road train that ran under the subway from the station to the camp.


----------



## Alansworld (Feb 20, 2011)

By god, that road train looked familiar, so out with the old family albums, I know it's in them somewhere.

Humbly submitted - me and my parents sitting at the back of old No P.4! I look like I'm probably 3 or 4 years old there, so that puts this picture at around 1953 (please don't work it out, thanks). It's one of a number of unlabelled pix in the albums but I'm fairly certain it's Filey.






How about that!

Alan


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh wow!!!
I love the fact that threads like this one can jog what could have been long forgotten memories


----------



## scribble (Feb 20, 2011)

Tht's a lovely report. I enjoyed the captions.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 20, 2011)

This brings back memories.  We used to go to Butlin's Filey by train for a few years back in the 1970's.  Good to see there's bits and pieces from the station, and good to see the platforms cleared. Any idea on who owns the site, and why it's being cleared? Hope it's not going to be demolished, would be great if that spur line could be re-instated again for the Haven Primrose Valley site.  

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## TK421 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, glad you liked it. Sal this site is not being cleared, I think it is owned by a local fair ground person, there are a few old trailers and a showmans ERF at the station throat.

Alansworld, that is a brilliant photo, thanks for adding it, this place really would have been exciting as a kid, getting off a long train journey, the smell of the sea air, a road train to ride on, all the bright colours etc, it must have been totally brilliant!!

Cheers

Ian


----------



## woody65 (Feb 20, 2011)

its had some clearing work done on it since i was last there. its owned by a local farmer who plans to build houses on site, i spoke to him last time i was there. tunnel looks more flooded than it has in the past


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 20, 2011)

A really fascinating and deeply satisfying report - this has everything; good photos, personal memories, archive material. Thanks guys!
GDZ


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 20, 2011)

great pics tk
I was there yesterday taking pics as its literally down the road from me but unfortunately when i got home my memory card had corrupted and not saved any pics...

i managed to destroy a pair of wellies too trying to get pics of the underground subway...wont be doing that again 

well done


----------



## krela (Feb 20, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> A really fascinating and deeply satisfying report - this has everything; good photos, personal memories, archive material. Thanks guys!
> GDZ



I ccan only echo this, I thoroughly enjoyed reading it, thank you


----------



## TK421 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks all, thats really kind of you. Often with the sort of places we photograph there was once life, but somewhere like this must have been so full of it, happy arrivers, and sad departers! Glad you liked my report.

Dobbo, I thought I saw some wellies sticking out of the water


----------



## Sparky74 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the report TK, we use the now Caravan park there from time to time, and intend to take a look next time.


----------



## devonian42 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice report TK. Particularly the presentation style of using what could have been ex BR style announcements to both get a sense of history and provide facts about what was once there. Best report I've read for a while. This is why I keep coming back to DP. Thanks.

It just shows the level of traffic that went through this site when you see people like Alan and Phill digging deep into their attic photos within 24 hours of posting. Thanks for sharing guys.

I also noticed from a map search that trains could enter this stop from northerly and southerly directions. Didn't go here myself in childhood as Minehead was my local camp for this - happy memories though. I always remember the 'volcano room' where a model volcano erupted every hour. Was this room at Filey too?

Must bookmark this thread as I expect there will be more forthcoming from dusted off albums.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL! The most entertaining report ever. Really enjoyed that...great fifties flavour, some great remains and fab pics as always. Cheers, Ian.


----------



## woody65 (Feb 21, 2011)

the story of the train crash is here...

http://www.hunmanby.com/harrycrash.html


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow love the way you have written this report....Fantastic!


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 21, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Dobbo, I thought I saw some wellies sticking out of the water



Green ones with paw prints on....yeah thise are the blighters...i had to abandom ship and swim out with out them...they wee pulling me down lol 

Cheeky bugger....


----------



## TK421 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks again you lot, what a great reception, cheers!!


----------



## VFR800 (Feb 22, 2011)

Excellent stuff. Great report and good follow-ups by people.
Hope no-one minds me asking but which caravan park is on this site now? Is it Reighton Gap?

Daz


----------



## smileysal (Feb 22, 2011)

VFR800 said:


> Excellent stuff. Great report and good follow-ups by people.
> Hope no-one minds me asking but which caravan park is on this site now? Is it Reighton Gap?
> 
> Daz



Part of the top of the old Butlin's site, is now part of the Primrose Valley HV, owned by Haven. The top Entrance that used to be Butlins, is now one of the entrances to PV. Where the rock gardens used to be, that's all been ripped up, and caravans placed on the area. The only thing left from the gardens are the steps.


----------

